# I still love my Vizsla even though.....



## Vizsla Baby

I still love my Vizsla even though she dug up all the asparagus we just planted! 

She was only outside for 7 or 8 minutes. Not bored, just mischievous and loving the smell of that fresh turned dirt!

I still love my Vizsla even though she's gotten us up at 3 am to go outside and pee the last two nights in a row! :-\

Join in the fun and add your funny (but not so funny) Vizsla-isms.


----------



## RubyRoo

I still love my Vizsla even though she farts constantly in her sleep!


----------



## Kobi

I still love my Vizsla, even though he uses my private areas as his personal launching and landing pad :-[


----------



## kristen

I still love my Vizsla even though he ate the left insole out of my best work shoes (then threw it up in my inlaws car)


----------



## Looney

I still love my Vizsla even though he hates his crate.......


----------



## threefsh

I still love my Vizsla even though she picks people with white/cream colored clothes to jump on during our off-leash walks. : (Happened AGAIN on Saturday... only person she jumped on was a lady in a beautiful cream-colored jacket... thankfully she didn't mind!)


----------



## Aimless1

RubyRoo said:


> I still love my Vizsla even though she farts constantly in her sleep!


^^^ this

Great idea for a thread.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

OMG! I am laughing so hard I have tears running down my face. These are GREAT! ;D ;D


----------



## ironman_stittsville

I still love my Vizsla even though her morning 'stretch and break wind' routine when she gets out of her crate in the morning clears the room. 

She has scared herself when she does her dramatic morning stretch and something that sounds like a very small duck sneaks up behind her...


Rh.


----------



## mgates

I still love my Vizsla even though she threw up 2 sticks and a tennis ball on my pillow last night.


----------



## texasred

I love my vizsla even though she chewed holes in my goose down comforter.
I love my vizsla even though she chewed the corner of the hand made quilt that I bought to replace the goose down comforter.


----------



## mswhipple

I love my Vizsla even though he's a little embarrassing at the groomer's. He's nervous about getting his toenails trimmed, and kicks his hind feet kind of like a horse! The lady who does it is always very gentle. :-[


----------



## Aimless1

I love my V even though he bit my ear ... and drew blood.


----------



## Lincolns Parents

We love our Vizsla even though he totally destroyed the carpet in our bedroom .... chewed a hole in the wall and completely destroyed and grass we had in the backyard! :-\


----------



## harrigab

I love my vizsla even though she stole three of the eggs I was collecting out of the hens nesting box on sunday..


----------



## texasred

I love my vizsla even though she tried to retrieve a skunk, and got her and her sister both sprayed.

The funny part was seeing her backing out of the tall grass dragging the skunk by the tail. Its front legs were going ninety miles an hour and its hind legs were off the ground.


----------



## pippa31

I still love my Vizsla even though she often loves to lick me after she's eaten some fresh horse poo.....


----------



## Lindsey1420

I LOVE this thread! I am cracking up ;D

I still LOVE my V (and always will) even though: 

Has chewed a hole in the couch twice.
Has chewed a hole in every pillow on the couch numerous and times over and over again (no more pillows on the couch now, sick and tire of sewing)
Chewed the corner on my bedroom rug
Chewed right through my cell phone charger 
Ate three bottons off the cover to the down comforter
Chewed a hole on my NEW couch
Chewed up my new comforter
Gotten into both bathroom trash cans dragging the trash all over and eatting some of it (now all trash can are in the cabinets
Chewed on the material on the box springs of our bed and now our matress sit on the FLOOR!
And recently ran so fast into the screen door that the screen ripped and the door is bent!

(By the way, all of this happen on my husband watch except for ONE!)

LOVES my Jack-Jack!!!!


----------



## Ozkar

He chewed the seat belt off my MR2 and it took 4 weeks to track another down (Old car).

He destroyed all the cushions on the front lounge- With the assistance of his able bodied GSP sister.

He chewed the lounge suite in the front room.

He chewed the wooden slatted blinds on the back door.

He scratched all the paint and wore big gouges in the back door.

He dives into the rubbish bin regularly if I leave anything that smells tasty in there.

He leaves "Vizsla Art" all over the windows and windscreen of both my cars.

He chewed all the christmas cards I recieved this year.

Chewed his blanket which covers the leather lounge.

Whenever I forget to clear the island bench in the kitchen when I go to work, he removes all it's contents and leaves them in small chewed up piles on the loungeroom floor.

I left the spare bedroom door open and he chewed the matress on the spare bed.

But I don't care and if he did all that again, I couldn't love him any less.

The good thing is, I have trained all three pups not to chew anything that says Dianese, Alpine Star, Arai, Hepco and Becker or Kawasaki. That's all that is really important!!


----------



## city_dog

I love my V even though he has decided to get up earlier and earlier each morning to get out of his crate.
4:45am today the whining/barking began.
Oh, and it's impossible to train him that I won't come when he does that, because my husband becomes a grouchy bear and says "GO LET HIM OUT ALREADY"

But that's another thread...

*grumble grumble*


----------



## mollys mum

I love my V even though..

My wrists look like I've been self harming!
(12 weeks old and still learning that mum doesn't make the same squeaky noise as her toys when she play bites - mum makes more of a shreeeky!! noise).

Yesterday she shredded a whole roll of kitchen towels when I thought she was asleep.

She loves eating cat poo. I've stopped trying to fish it out of her mouth, it's really disgusting!

She wakes up at 5am every morning wanting to go out and then refuses to go back in her own bed.

She continues to bark at our "deaf as a post" elderly cat, who just stares back at her blankly and bats her on the nose for good measure every so often.

She is absoultely beautiful and we wouldn't be without her


----------



## chris

We love our V even if he delights in chewing our shoes but only if our feet are inside!
We love our V despite his favourite chew toy being our couch cushions!
We love our V even if he has decided our bed is the best sleeping place ever, if only we would move over a bit more!!


----------



## Mileysmom

I still love my Vizsla even though

- She has chewed my phone charger -bought a new one and she did 
it again. 
- She tore off the upholstery of my dining chairs
- she jumps on every single person who comes to our house
- she ate most of my Christmas beigli from the dining table.
- she stealing our underwear and socks from the laundry and 
and enjoys so much when we chase her
- We are all covered with bruises, literally everywhere
- Manicure is a horror as 3 people have to wrestle her down.
- yesterday she ran away with my son's glasses.
- We have yellow spots in our grass..apparently she has toxic pee
- Oh yes, and she farts awake and asleep

Now she sits behind me on the computer chair as I writing and she looks so innocent. LOL


----------



## datacan

Great topic.

We love Sam even though he sometimes takes shortcuts or sometimes he negotiates the commands.

If I ask for " down", he sometimes will look at me, look at the carpet, he then decides down is not convenient but still feels he must obey. 
His solution, come and touch me with his body and sit beside me. He then looks at me as though asking " is this acceptable". He will down if I don't pet him. 

I could enforce it but why? 

He chewed and pulled the stuffung from all his comfortable and *expensive* pillows. 
He prefers to sleep on cheap ones and loves to sleep on large, folded beach towels.


----------



## born36

I love Mac even though:

1. He forces play time all the time.
2. Loves to eat horse poop and sometimes cat poop
3. Nearly pulls my arms out on his long lead
4. DRIVES MY WIFE CRAZY AT WORK
5. Jumps up on people when the come through door and nearly knocks them over.
6. Has made me more tired than I have ever been in my life.
7. Comes back off lead only on his terms....Cheeky pup
8. Has fish breath from his sea jerky
9. Chases every moving object...even leaves blowing in the wind.

I am sure there are many more things that drive me crazy. Then he climbs onto my lap or snuggles into my leg while I am standing in the kitchen and all is good.


----------



## ironman_stittsville

Ozkar said:


> ... He chewed all the christmas cards I recieved this year...


I still love my Vizsla even though she ripped up (AND chewed) her graduation certificate from "Good Puppy" class. I think I have a photo somewhere...


----------



## harrigab

I still love my V, even though I'm squashed into a tight corner of a very large 7 seater sofa, whilst she's stretched out with her bum in my lap!


----------



## Kailua

How comforting to know that I'm not alone with one of my Vizslas and his antics. 

Even after chewing my teak couch arms 
Knocking over our screen tv
Dragging out my tempurpedic pillow and shredding it
Chewing two pairs of glasses....
Rolling in all kinds of poop....dog, cat, horse, pig
Endless.....

They are adorable and we couldn't think of life without them EXCEPT when sleeping on our King size bed and being squished in the corner while they're stretched out!


----------



## SweetCaroline

Love these! And now ours:

I still love my Vizsla, Magnus even though he's taken TWO full-on mud baths in two days. He wasn't even sneaky about it; he looked at me and lowered himself into a ginormous puddle.


----------



## RubyRoo

These stories are great and did not know that Vs are so destructive. Either I am extremely lucky with Ruby who has only chewed up my husband glasses in 17 months or we haven't gotten to these situations yet. Im sure now that I post this, something will get chewed up ;D

Would most of you say you caught your V doing these things when they are left alone?


----------



## Lindsey1420

Kailua said:


> They are adorable and we couldn't think of life without them EXCEPT when sleeping on our King size bed and being squished in the corner while they're stretched out!


I hear ya on that one. Thought I had it bad with just my husband, but now with Jack in bed. My husband complains too! HAHA


----------



## Suliko

I still love my Vizsla even though she chewed up her couch cushion for the first time in 20 months she's been on it and ate our phone charger while she was at it... AND all this happened today while I was thinking about a " I still love my Vizsla even though....." line 

She read my mind and provided some material for this thread ...so, I can't complain about it! :


----------



## BlueandMac

I still love my Vizslas even though...
...they don't share the bed very well :-[ :
....he has destroyed every crate pad/bed we purchased for him (now he just gets fleece blankets)
...they are slowly tearing up the carpet in "their room" that they are in when we are out of the house
...they use the carpet for a napkin after every meal (they rub their faces - both sides - across the living room rug)
...they have done a good job of training _us_ on some things 
...they have stolen our hearts and completely taken over our lives 

Best. Dogs. Ever.


----------



## finch

I still love my Vizsla(mix) even though.....


[li]she destroyed two pairs of my favorite earrings made by local artists[/li]
[li]she put teeth marks in the lenses of my glasses[/li]
[li]she made holes in too many SmartWool socks to count[/li]
[li]she ate a whole loaf of ciabatta we bought to have with dinner[/li]
[li]she jumps over the fence if we leave her unattended (so now she is on a run until we put up a higher fence)[/li]
[li]she ate half the strawberries we grew last summer, straight off the vine[/li]
[li]she ate so many ground cherries out of the garden she made herself sick[/li]
[li]she is so smart and fun that she makes my two labs seem boring by comparison![/li]
Love this girl and I am a committed V-lover forever now because of her. She has changed my life!


----------



## jld640

I still love my Vizsla even though on our walks I will look down and see her merrily chewing yet another piece of used chewing gum she found.

I still love my Vizsla even though she has an endless imagination for new places in her mouth to hide used chewing gum when I reach in to pry it out (currently between her top front teeth and her lip). And yes, she will 'Drop' for anything except used chewing gum. She will 'Leave It' if I see it first.


----------



## Vizsla Baby

I still love my Vizsla even though every male family member & male friend she runs up to turns sideways to avoid full "impact".


----------



## ctracyverizon

jld640 said:


> I still love my Vizsla even though she has an endless imagination for new places in her mouth to hide used chewing gum when I reach in to pry it out (currently between her top front teeth and her lip).


Ha!!! ... that made me laugh. Now I know where to look.


----------



## texasred

I still love my vizsla even though I just found a stinky dead crawfish under the rug. I'm sure it was put there for safe keeping.


----------



## KonasPop

still love my Kona even though.....

•she'll steal our food off the coffee table regadless of the punishment
•she nibbled off the curved ear part of my work glasses (she'd a done em' in if I hadn't caught her)
•she steals slippers to this day
•her drive-by coffee scoops - loves the java
•she chases the cat once a day
•she is such a princess and needs to have her bed moved to the sun and covered up before anyone can do anything, ever, at all - or else "hear me wiiiinneee".


----------



## jjohnson

I love my V even though he hogs my side of the bed!


----------



## Katja

ctracyverizon said:


> jld640 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still love my Vizsla even though she has an endless imagination for new places in her mouth to hide used chewing gum when I reach in to pry it out (currently between her top front teeth and her lip).
> 
> 
> 
> Ha!!! ... that made me laugh. Now I know where to look.
Click to expand...

Oh, yeah! Keke seems to have unlimited 4th dimension mouth pockets where he hides the stuff he hasn't swallowed yet...


----------



## anne_wilcrest

fun!

I still love my vizsla even though she...



[li]gave me poison oak TWICE in the past week[/li]
[li]has selective hearing[/li]
[li]loves to eat poop (cat and cow are the worst.. yuck!)[/li]
[li]is the last dog in the dog park to respond to my commands (everyone ELSE is very motivated by the top shelf treats I carry... she, however, would rather play...)[/li]
[li]mortifies me by taking undies from the hamper and bringing them out to the porch ... which we share with 3 other (male) apartment tenants - LITERALLY airing out the dirty laundry in front of the neighbors[/li]

but maybe more importantly... she still loves ME, even though I..



[li]don't always play as long as I should[/li]
[li]yell at her when she does something dangerous and scares the bejesus out of me[/li]
[li]blame all the stinks on her[/li]
[li]forgot to clean out her kong... it was so gross![/li]
[li]don't let her eat all the things she would like to (see poop, above)[/li]
[li]call her 'turd sandwich'[/li]


----------



## MAPLEBABY

I still love my Vizsla even though..

1. She decides it's a perfect time to French kiss me after licking her Hershey's kiss chocolate. 
2. She gets distracted and lost chuckit whistle balls 5 times. It adds up!
3. Her farts are so deadly it makes my friends want to go home partway through a great chick flick.


----------



## Hbomb

I still love my viszla even though.....

He chewed up an entire pack of my contraceptive pills last week.


And no....it didn't stop him trying to hump my leg.


----------



## harrigab

I still love my vizsla even though she ran across the base for my neighbours swimming pool that I'd just screeded


----------



## OttosMama

I love my Vizsla even though he gobbled up my dad's Bernese mtn dog's enourmous poop today (before he was even finished!!!) and then came home and threw it up all over the floor.   ???


----------



## Ozkar

He rolled in fresh Kangaroo poo during a walk. Normally a quick wash in the river or lake will sort it, but we were somewhere where there was no water, so it was a cold ride home in the car with all the windows down. Fresh Kangaroo poo is nasty stuff! I did have to avoid his S--T lips the whole trip home though. Nothing worse than a Vizsla kiss from chin to forehead with mucky brown roo poo lips!


----------



## luv2laugh

I still love my vizsla even though he woke up in the middle of the night (while we were kind enough to allow him on our bed) and destroyed my coveted ugg boots which I got for Christmas. 

Can't even be mad at him - now that's love!


----------



## hotmischief

OttosMama,

Thank you for cheering me up - I did laugh ;D

I will certainly be watching my boy when he plays with my friends Bernese, we don't want a repetition.


----------



## Westx

I still love my vizsla even though he (I think intentionally) crop dusts me while I watch tv...his farts are the worst


----------



## lluned

RubyRoo said:


> These stories are great and did not know that Vs are so destructive. Either I am extremely lucky with Ruby who has only chewed up my husband glasses in 17 months or we haven't gotten to these situations yet. Im sure now that I post this, something will get chewed up ;D
> 
> Would most of you say you caught your V doing these things when they are left alone?


On my 4th vizsla and I loved them all and all their quirks. You won't find a smarter or more loving dog. A destructive vizsla is usually a bored vizsla. Mine have all required 1 to 2 hours of exercise a day - off leash in a large space where they can run fast and hard. Also, a variety of extremely tough toys they can chew, shake and 'kill'. Mainly, they need to be crated when they are going to be alone for more than an hour or two, and then only a mature, reliable dog should be left unsupervised.


----------



## mswhipple

Hello, lluned, and welcome to the forums! I noticed this was your first post. Having had four Vizslas, you will likely have lots to share with everyone. That's great!!


----------



## Vizsla Baby

I still love my Vizsla even though she just rolled in smelly Animal Intestines, almost made me lose my lunch and required an emergency bath. :


----------



## Darcy1311

I will ALWAYS love my Vizsla ..Darcy..even though she rolls in fox poo, then jumps all over you to share the experience..isnt love a strange thing???


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

- she ate plant fertilizer and got very sick
- she eats ballpoint pens and gets the ink everywhere
- she (and he) have eaten many pairs of underwear
- she (and he) have eaten many pairs of shoes
- she took a steak off my plate and swallowed it whole it while I turned my back for 3 seconds 
- got into my purse and pulled out a prescription bottle and ate through it. she only go tot one pill before i caught her 

You would think we don't watch them closely enough or do our best to keep things out of harms way, but I swear, we do!


----------



## Katja

Yeah, yesterday evening I was on the phone with the emergency vet to find out how many teabags is too much caffeine for a 42 lb dog (answer: 10).

I only turned around for a second, honest!


----------



## BadIntel

I still love my V, even though randomly, whether playing, snuggling, sleeping, or whatever, she will get the murder eyes for a minute and, without warning, sucker-punch me in the face....


..... that, and she is apparently trying to prevent any future child competition by repeatedly crushing, bumping, and otherwise injuring my groin. Sterilization by Vizsla?


----------



## Jimbo15471

Runs circles in my house and jumps over the couch 
Runs into the couch so fast that it comes off the ground
Eats coyote, deer, rabbit poo
Wakes me at 6am every single day
Thinks that everybody wants a hug and kisses


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Even though I have to come every day at lunch to dose him with the second of four rounds per day. 

Even though he is way more work than I ever imagined. 

Makes even a king bed seem small. 

Stares and whines at you until you a) put a blanket over the leather couch for him and/or b) spread your legs do he can lay between them. 

Shredded yet another roll of TP yesterday. 

Cries at us after dinner EVERY night in summer until we go out and play wiffle ball with him. 

And after all this and much more number two will be arriving on Sunday. My dad said "maybe she (puppy) won't be as rambunctious.". My response "we asked for the crazy one".


----------



## Jimbo15471

SteelCityDozer said:


> And after all this and much more number two will be arriving on Sunday. My dad said "maybe she (puppy) won't be as rambunctious.". My response "we asked for the crazy one".


That is Awesome!!


----------



## Gingernutter

Love him even though. 

Chewed the laundry basket and wife's work trousers in it. 

Chewed at least 3 pairs of children's school shoes. 

Chewed the entire floor of utility room .

Cost me a small fortune to replace lounge floor from the puppy potty training stage ( well probably the wife using it as a reason to get me to decorate the lounge). 

Wouldn't change him for the world though.


----------



## leihan

I love it this is a brilliant thread ;D.
Percy has so much in common with these cheeky Vs! Makes me love them even more.


----------



## Gingernutter

Oh and since the last post a few hours ago I can now add pulling bag of dog food down and helping himself to a feast as well as pulling the back apart for fun!!! I guess he's not ready to be left out the crate for a couple of hours just yet!!


----------



## our1stveeshy

This topic is hilarious...I am literally in tears. I'm a first time vizsla owner and didn't know the depth of what I was getting into but, I happen to be the type of person that is attracted to ALOT of personality, quirky or otherwise. I am completely committed to giving my vizsla everything she needs for a fulfilled life. I read these forums every day for tips and guidance. I was told by another member "They are not dogs they are Vizslas" I completely agree. I have never met anything like them. They are truly ONE OF A KIND. Here goes..

I love my V even though...

When my husband and I take her on a walk she suddenly decides to play cowboy and indians and wraps us up in her leash. I have rope burns on the back of my legs to prove it! 

I can only get anything done when she is taking a nap :

Bless her heart she is such an angel when she's sleeping :-* 

Love her to pieces :-* :-* :-*


----------



## ironman_stittsville

she 'rings my bell' just about every day.

p.s. 'rings my bell' means striking my skull with hers in a mad rush to kiss me. sigh.


----------



## dmp

...I still love my Vizsla even though she can't come to work with me, and I spend the day missing her.


----------



## leihan

When I'm sat all snuggled up and he comes in and sits very politely in front of me with that knowing gleam in his eye a very soft tap on the sofa and a second later i have my very own boney bodyed blanket and a little glass of red , i do love my Friday nights .


----------



## Albert Rigsby

I still love Rigsby even though he grabs hold of my trousers with his sharp puppy teeth every day... And no won't stop it ! On th bright side... He lost his first puppy tooth yesterday !!


----------



## KB87

I still love my little guy even though...

...trips to the pet store take 5 times longer than they should because he has to meet EVERYONE and everyone wants to know what kind of dog he is.

...he is a pillow hog.

...he burps in our face when he goes to give kisses.


----------



## RubyRoo

I still love my Vizsla even though.....

When I walk the neighborhood, more people know my dog's name than mine.

She knows 2 names - Daddy and Jose (our landscaper)....who is Mommy?


----------



## Coya

I love my Vizsla even though:

She has dug numerous holes in the back yard >:/

She takes up far more than her share of the bed!

She steals socks like it's her job!

She sometimes is too quick when coming inside after a rain storm and leaves a trail of mud on the floors, carpet, and furniture...that's a time where I keep reminding myself how much I love my little trouble maker!

Also, I still love my girl even though each morning I am woken up to a paw in the eye or all 42lbs of her on my head


----------



## Vizsla Baby

I still love my Vizsla even though I caught him trying to pick a peach off our peach tree today. There are 2 nice sized ones on the ground from earlier - hmmmm, I wonder how they got there?


----------



## LEVIsMom

I still love Levi even though he

Always steals socks from the laundry hoping for a game of keep away

At nighttime he whines until he gets to chase the laser light pointer 

Jumps on top of kitchen table when nobody is looking!


----------



## mswhipple

Be careful with that laser light pointer, please. They have been shown to cause seizures, and the Vizsla breed has been shown to have a tendency toward developing epilepsy. I had one of those pointers a few years back, and after reading a bit about them, I gave it away. 

p.s. Even if you discount the risk of epilepsy, the laser pointers can lead to obsessive behavior in your dog. He might start staring at light/shadow interplay all the time, etc. So just be cautious about it.


----------



## Amy11

My Penny is a pillow hog too!!! Grabs socks and underwear & just runs around with them, trying to get me to chase her.... lots of digging, lots of chewing, ruined my favorite heels, boots, and flip flops. But then she gives me those sweet puppy eyes in the morning so I tell her to hop on the bed, and next thing I know she has thrown herself on top of me and my boyfriend (sometimes right in-between our heads). She just wants to cuddle and be as close as possible. It's become a ritual. 

So how could I not love her??!! =)


----------



## LEVIsMom

@ mswhipple - thanks for the info on the laser pointer. I knew about the epilepsy but didn't know the light could possibly induce it. No worries though we are currently weaning him off of the light because he's gotten to big to chase it in the house and just to dangerous to do it outside. I'm looking for something else to take its place though - any ideas please feel free to email me. I'm open to suggestions. We do not hunt him and he seems to have strong prey drive and although he gets a great deal of exercising on and off leash the light seemed to satisfy his hunt urge.


----------



## mswhipple

If Levi is already getting plenty of exercise, then I think maybe what you're asking about is games to play...

There is a "search" box on the upper right-hand side of your screen, just above the ads. Here are two threads you could read through to get some really good ideas. Just type the thread title into the box and press "search".

Thread name: "What to do?>>>" started by adrino on May 24, 2013.

Thread name: "Fun game to play with your " started by jakersmomma on Jan., 17, 2011.

;D ;D ;D


----------

